# T5's vrs. cheep led's



## Eric C (Mar 20, 2013)

Been out of the hobby for a couple of years, and am setting up a new build....just wondering if it would be a upgrade, to change my 4 bulb T5 fixture for a Chinese knockoff of the led's ( I can't afford the good ones atm)


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

I have no experience with led (other than supplementing t5 with reefbrites to add the shimmer).

Following along because replacing 10 t5 bulbs @ $25 each every year is getting kinda old...


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

We use both the black box and SBreeflights and grow anything we want to.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I just replaced my t5 light bulbs with retrofit leds bulbs. It's a great instead of buying a new fixture especially if you are doing plants.

www.growlights.ca

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Dimmable165w LED Aquarium Grow Light For Fish Reef Coral Lamp NEW 


I have sent you a PM, go to ebay and check the above. Todays price about CA $90 free shipping. They ship from Mississauga, ON, Canada. Yes its Chinese made but not bad, I use two sets for 4ft tank and have no issue for 3years now.


----------



## Eric C (Mar 20, 2013)

loonie said:


> Dimmable165w LED Aquarium Grow Light For Fish Reef Coral Lamp NEW
> 
> I have sent you a PM, go to ebay and check the above. Todays price about CA $90 free shipping. They ship from Mississauga, ON, Canada. Yes its Chinese made but not bad, I use two sets for 4ft tank and have no issue for 3years now.


thanks...that was the style I was looking at


----------

